# software fan control



## lyokoboy0 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have recently got a Dell Poweredge 6450 server at an auction. It is loud, loud enough for me to hear its fans running behind a closed door in the other room. The bios only has 2 settings for fan control, full blast and another mode that makes it jump between high to low speeds very quickly making almost as much noise.

Is there a software solution for FreeBSD that would let me set what temp to turn the fans on at? I used to do this on my windows desktop with speedfan, but I'm wondering if there is a way to do it on FreeBSD.

Thanks
/Bill


----------



## richardpl (Feb 14, 2011)

Look at `# sysctl -a` output for acpi entries.

You can modify some of this entries depending how your computer is ACPI compliant.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 14, 2011)

lyokoboy0 said:
			
		

> It is loud, loud enough for me to hear its fans running behind a closed door in the other room.


Solve the real problem: clean the PSU fan and if it's still loud (most likely) just replace it.


----------

